# Caught a good bull Shark at Portside NAS Seawall with pics in post!!!



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

10-5-2007 at around 230pm hooked into a 51/2 (112lbsEstimated weight before we gutted her) 93.4lbs at the scales at lost ket bait shop.used fresh cut 1/2 ladyfish with a big circle hookon a 6 ot rod. good fight even better dinner. Jakerson I triedtried to call your dad before we cut her up so you could see what a real shark looks like but could not get in touch with him. take a gander at the pics.



























93.4 lbs dressed on the scales at lost key bait and tackle.iam 6'1" tall


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Definately one of the coolest things I've seen in a long time. I was stoked just to be next to you while you werereeling that thing in. Good job, great pics.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice catch and cool :takephoto


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

hey thanks again for reelin your line in I know it was a pain in the rear to have to do that but it has been a long while since I had caught a good shark. was really suprised that I caught her during the day.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job, a buddy of mine caught one a little smaller a week and a half ago by the old ramps. Congrats on the fish!


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, that's a nice shark.:clap Good for fightin and fillin up the belly.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

:clapGood job and great pics.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch! Looks like the one that snuck up on me a month ago. Sneaky bastards..


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shark, Bladeco. How long did you fight it? I caught one that nite on a spinning reel. Long fight, sore arm. Great :takephoto


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE FISH!!Went out this am and saw a nice one caught at trillium property also several smaller ones. Nice pair of kings from palafox pier.Love is in the air!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

the fight was pretty short I didn't play him at all just muscled him onto the beach and gutted him. 15 minutes fight time and off to the scales at lost key. was fun though.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

tryin to post some more pics for you all but having some problems gettin them to upload


----------

